# Best 'Mass Drink' in peoples opinions



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Although I abhor the term 'Mass Drink' I am in the market for such a product.

In the past Ive used Extreme Mass, True Mass and CNP Pro Mass just looking for a different product that doesnt taste like wet chalk and mixes well (not that these products do just that most cheap ones are of that texture)

So what have people used and liked? Before anyone says mix oats and whey theres a reason I actually spend money on a pre mixed mass drink cos I like to partially enjoy my drink.

I dont have the time to get a scoop of peanut butter, 2 eggs and whey and oats and blend it with a tin of tuna and add lime so those answers are not required 

If its nice Ill stock it in the gym so any free sachets are welcome


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

if you've got the money, ON Pro Complex Gainer - great profile, have a look at it here:

http://www.thesupplementstore.co.uk/optimum-pro-complex-gainer-optimum_nutrition_pro_complex_gainer_2_2kg.htm#product-ingredients-nutritional-details


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

BSN True Mass


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Boditronics mass attack juggernaut mate, strawberry is beautiful!

Amount Per Serving:

Energy - 650 kcal / 2690 kJ

Protein - 57g

Carbohydrates - 69g

of which Sugars - 21g

Fat - 14g

- of which Saturates - 4g

Fibre - 6g

12g of Glutamine Peptides

5g of Creatine Monohydrate

13g BCAAs

2g Beta Alanine

1.5g Taurine

7g Leucine

Best for morning and pwo IMO due to sugar. My favourite I've tried so far anyway


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

ON Serious Mass

Always seems popular in supplement stores.

EDIT: Kinetica Oat Gain is nice in raspberry yoghurt. I think PScarb was using it at one time


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

I used to use Mutant Mass but its loaded with ****e cals such as sugar. Why not try oats mixed with whey :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll agree with boditronics mass attack(preferred Evo to juggernaut).Chocolate flavour,loved the flavour and good quality ingredients.


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a Mass Drink/Gainer that cotains Whey Protein Isolate instead of Concentrate as I'm Lactose Intolerant and that's the only type of Whey I can have??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol but surely u got time to scoop whey carbs and evoo into a shaker


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol but surely u got time to scoop whey carbs and evoo into a shaker


That's what I do now but when I served in the forces it wasn't always possible!


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Musclefury stuffs nice and relativly cheap the choco nut flavour is well nice best shake ive ever had imo anyway


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheap would be mp total gainer results ok ish

Expensive (don't shoot me) maximuscle progain extreme great profile great results remortgage needed!

In the middle BBW mass gainers not bad

Im fussy as feck on shakes so these are all g2g


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Cheap would be mp total gainer results ok ish
> 
> Expensive (don't shoot me) maximuscle progain extreme great profile great results remortgage needed!
> 
> ...


I can't believe you are fussy with shakes but like Progain!!I had chocolate when it was all I could get in Afghan and it was fcuking awful!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Better to make your own.

Honestly all gainers i've tried either taste rank, or use simple sugars such as malto to bump up the flavour, and to act as filler/cheap carb source.

Personally id use extreme pro 6, then throw in some oats/evoo or pb and plus whatever else you fancy.

It'll probably be cheaper, taste better and be a sight better for you.

Reflex osx is imo the best, if you can get past the taste, strawberry being the best.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Better to make your own.
> 
> Honestly all gainers i've tried either taste rank, or use simple sugars such as malto to bump up the flavour, and to act as filler/cheap carb source.
> 
> ...


Read the OP lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah i did, and adding it takes what seconds, so really don't see what the issue is.

I would say pharma gain, or nutrisport for taste/macro's but i can't comment as i haven't tried either.

Though i plan on doing so.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't believe people rate on serious mass! It's like 2 wheel barrows a serving n requires a cement mixer lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah i did, and adding it takes what seconds, so really don't see what the issue is.
> 
> I would say pharma gain, or nutrisport for taste/macro's but i can't comment as i haven't tried either.
> 
> Though i plan on doing so.


I am confused,how can you comment on taste if you've never tried them?The OP didn't say he never had time he said he wanted a mass shake which he enjoyed drinking.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Get one of your minions to make them for you Tom. 

Failing that, your fave protein drink + some jam sarnies and a banana. Boom.

I've never ever bought a 'mass gainer' and never will. But you know I'm not the leanest dude out there so that's probably for the better 

What about syntha-6, meant to taste lush (if you like the old skool thick gummy shakes) and it is a bit higher in carbs / fat than your bog stock whey conc drink?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Nutrisport tastes like ass! Am trying to order bulk powders total gainer but they got that stupid sage pay thing


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah i did, and adding it takes what seconds, so really don't see what the issue is.
> 
> I would say pharma gain, or nutrisport for taste/macro's but i can't comment as i haven't tried either.
> 
> Though i plan on doing so.


No issue mate  just saying, the op specifically stated answers like yours are not required.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Try something different... Like SSN Mass Addiction?  x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

met-rx extreme size up , this is a very good product .... http://images.vitaminimages.com/ebrands/metrx/labels/L015828-X1.pdf


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Cytosport Monster Mass or Monster Milk. Both taste awesome.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Try something different... Like SSN Mass Addiction?  x x


im on the ssn creatine cause it was on offer orange flavour tastes bland and disgusting lol would of rather stuck with my creatine mono mixed with grape juice woulda been waayyyy cheaper to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigjuice said:


> im on the ssn creatine cause it was on offer orange flavour tastes bland and disgusting lol would of rather stuck with my creatine mono mixed with grape juice woulda been waayyyy cheaper to


tbf ive never had a nice tasting creatine .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen and queenie i apologise its SN not SSN and am actually looking at your site now for the first time looks like some good products, and flavourless creatine is the besst nice and simple holand and barret creatine mono with grape juice bag on the bucks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigjuice said:


> ewen and queenie i apologise its SN not SSN and am actually looking at your site now for the first time looks like some good products, and flavourless creatine is the besst nice and simple holand and barret creatine mono with grape juice bag on the bucks


No need to apologise mate not everybody has to like one product otherwise 1 would rule over the others .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the relevant replies guys Ill look at those products.

Dazzza I dont like blending up oats etc with protein shakes for the following reasons

1 Its fcuking rank

2. Cold oats are not as easy to digest as oats that have been partially cooked first

I have a Mass Drink so that theres a good spectrum of Proteins, Carbs and some fats in, normally with some vits and minerals as well.

I really dont understand why you bothered to reply especially as Im not an idiot whos just started out in bodybuilding, Ive been doing it a few years now so I think I know what my body likes and doesnt.

Not meaning to be rude but when I asked for 'What tastes the nicest and blends well' getting an answer which I categorically stated I didnt want is a waste of time and not needed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks for all the relevant replies guys Ill look at those products.
> 
> Dazzza I dont like blending up oats etc with protein shakes for the following reasons
> 
> ...


tom i`ll email my guys at bbw and see if we can sort out samples of their mass gainer range right across the board then you can decide whats best .


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Critical mass 2700 it's the only 1 that doesn't seem to make me fat and bloated


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Beer..lots of it..great for bulking up 

I haven't touched a mass drink for about 5 years..but I'm a lover of syntha 6 so I'd imagine there true mass is just as nice.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Health-Supplements/Digestive-Health/Real-Mass-Probiotic-54kg

Strawberry tastes really nice. I only take half the amount per shake so I'm getting 600 odd cals and making the bag last twice as long


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Used Boditronics Mass Attack for a number of years, but recently ive switched to Reflex's Instant Mass. Both very good products but the Instant Mass mixes much better. Smooth lump free shake.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

D8on said:


> I used to use Mutant Mass but its loaded with ****e cals such as sugar. Why not try oats mixed with whey :thumb:


Oats and whey,thats all u need lol

Triple chocolate mutant mass is or-sum though


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Dino-Mass or Bodyindex Mass are both very good


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Only one I've tried is extreme mass by extreme nutrition... Taste like no other shake I've tasted before... It's even got creatine in it and you don't need me to tell you how anabolic that stuff is

Now as a Pro-10 Rep I know we stock a gainer... Never tried it myself but if you want to sample it holla at me or Wheyman for the hook up


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

Dymatize Elite Mass

Amounts Per Serving

Calories: 600 kcal

Calories From Fat: 60 g

Total Fat: 6 g

Saturated Fat: 1 g

Trans Fat: 0 g

Cholesterol: 40 mg

Sodium: 135 mg

Carbohydrate: 77 g

Dietary Fiber: 2 g

Sugars: 0 g

Protein: 55 g

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/dymatize-elite-mass-4540g/22938


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bigjuice said:


> ewen and queenie i apologise its SN not SSN and am actually looking at your site now for the first time looks like some good products, and flavourless creatine is the besst nice and simple holand and barret creatine mono with grape juice bag on the bucks


Apology accepted lol  x x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I always liked Mutant Mass


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Used Boditronics Mass Attack for a number of years, but recently ive switched to Reflex's Instant Mass. Both very good products but the Instant Mass mixes much better. Smooth lump free shake.


Agree with this, used them both for ages now - both top products and I like the fact that the reflex is roughly 10g protein, 10g carbs per scoop as I usually have 30g/30g servings.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers guys, lots to think on there.

Ive used Extreme Mass for years which is why Im just looking for something for a change, so been cycling through different products for the last 6 months.

I hate shakes that have Creatine Mono in because of the impact it has on my stomach, however its hard to find one that doesnt have it in


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> Nutrisport tastes like ass! Am trying to order bulk powders total gainer but they got that stupid sage pay thing


Hi bigjuice - do you mean Complete Mass? Are you having issues with Sagepay? If so we also accept PayPal or you can email/call our customer service team who would be happy to help you with your purchase.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Most mass drinks are essentially whey and some crappy sugar like dextrose or maltodextrin. You could just get the above and mix at your preferred ratio, and also avoid creatine and silly prices.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive been using mutantmass for some time might be tempted to have a change and try matrix nutriotion lean mass


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

i used to use cybergenics 3000 and it was best tasting mix i have ever used this time of year used to mix with milk and make lollies out of the stuff as well shame its no longer about as it was the only drink as well that didnt convert to mostly fat on me happy days.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the ON Pro Complex Gainer because its carb sources are good quality, like oats, barley and WMS. WAY better than ON Serious Mass if you have the money, because serious mass needs about a shaker-full of powder.

You will also have to factor in the cost of a cement mixer with Serious Mass.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

synthasize said:


> I like the ON Pro Complex Gainer because its carb sources are good quality, like oats, barley and WMS. WAY better than ON Serious Mass if you have the money, because serious mass needs about a shaker-full of powder.
> 
> You will also have to factor in the cost of a cement mixer with Serious Mass.


Is pro complex not just Maltodextrin?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

up your mass http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/mhp-up-your-mass-2.2kg/5214/?o=fudge+brownie


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Why not make your own blend?

Ground oats (done in blender), ground flax seed, milk powder, flavoured whey. That should make a very nice bulking shake and all in powder form.

Loads cheaper than buying one pre made and it's full of quality ingredients.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Why not make your own blend?
> 
> Ground oats (done in blender), ground flax seed, milk powder, flavoured whey. That should make a very nice bulking shake and all in powder form.
> 
> Loads cheaper than buying one pre made and it's full of quality ingredients.


this

all the best mass gain shakes are surely the ones you blend/create yourself - u know and can control exactly what goes into it


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

gummyp said:


> Is pro complex not just Maltodextrin?


No mate, apparently less than 4% of the calories come from simple sugars, all carb sources are good ones! Hence the price


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

anabolik said:


> Why not make your own blend?
> 
> Ground oats (done in blender), ground flax seed, milk powder, flavoured whey. That should make a very nice bulking shake and all in powder form.
> 
> Loads cheaper than buying one pre made and it's full of quality ingredients.


Nice to see people reading my original post.

Like I have said if you don't pre cook your oats then they can cause digestive problems. In me anyway.

Also milk powder is no good as I'm not good with lactose.

Guys I am fully aware of how to make up a shake with my own ingredients to make the perfect shake. However I don't have the time to do that and I cut ally want to enjoy a shake not hold my breath while drinking.

I don't need advice on how to make a shake thanks. I've been around long enough to know how to do that. I want a nice tasting carb and protein drink

And sugars aren't totally evil when combined with complex carbs and protein. They would actually stimulate an insulin release so that you absorb the food faster. If you use mass drinks correctly and not a replacement for actual meals then this is a good thing..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Best mass shake for me and currently using

10 egg whites, 4 scoops of ice cream, 200ml whole milk, 2 bananas, 50g nesquick.

If using a mass gainer, im assuming you are in a growing phase and for me personally, if you time these shakes post workout and first meal, no need for complex carbs as they dont seem to make any difference. And if you use some fast slin, you dont want complex for the shake either. Well i dont anyway.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

People,he doesn't want to make his own shakes!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Cytosport Monster Milk has zero lactose and is pretty tasty in Chocolate flavour and ready to scoop. http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-weight-gainers-cytosport-monster-milk#product_details


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Kinetica oat gain looks good, that's what ill be buying today ;-)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

TinyTom, are you looking for one which doesn't have oats in, or are you ok with instant oats? Also, is milk protein an absolute no? Our range generally doesn't contain creatine, if memory serves.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gduncan said:


> People,he doesn't want to make his own shakes!!!!!!


hence suggesting one that doesnt use oats and taste awesome and takes about 2 minutes to knock up.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Best mass shake for me and currently using
> 
> 10 egg whites, 4 scoops of ice cream, 200ml whole milk, 2 bananas, 50g nesquick.
> 
> If using a mass gainer, im assuming you are in a growing phase and for me personally, if you time these shakes post workout and first meal, no need for complex carbs as they dont seem to make any difference. And if you use some fast slin, you dont want complex for the shake either. Well i dont anyway.


Simple carbs will spike your own insulin so not a good idea when using fast slin. A mixture of complex and fast will give total carb weight without a high insulin load. Meaning less storage a fat in my experience.

That shake is pretty old school but laden with lactose and dairy so nit great for me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greenspin said:


> TinyTom, are you looking for one which doesn't have oats in, or are you ok with instant oats? Also, is milk protein an absolute no? Our range generally doesn't contain creatine, if memory serves.


Oats aren't that bad but aren't great in shakes compared to malto or vitargo for absorption.

Milk protein is not great for me cos of lactose and I get nasty mucus from it unless its skimmed milk.

Creatine I don't think needs to be in a mass shake as if memory serves creating requires a different ph in the stomach for absorbability


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

do you guys that drink mass gainer shakes drink whey as well or pick one or the other?

I'm don't take either at the moment and am bulking (well trying anyway) eating 3500+ ckals per day but the past couple of months i've hit a wall, i was determined to do it without any supps, just lots of milk, bannanas, steak, chicken etc, i put on about a stone in about 8 months but the past couple of months have made virtually no gains at all.

i literally cannot eat anymore than i am already, for the extra ckals and protien should i get on a mass gainer, whey, or both?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So what did you end up getting Tom?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/gaspari-real-mass-probiotic-12lb/

check this one out buddy and i think if u put this code pscarb5 in u get a 5% discount


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/gaspari-real-mass-probiotic-12lb/
> 
> check this one out buddy and i think if u put this code pscarb5 in u get a 5% discount


that one is like double the ckals per serving than all the others suggested, how come?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I ended up with SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder. breaks down as 33g Protein 55g Carbs 1g Fat with some added BCAAs, its got a little bit of Mono in but its low enough that it shouldnt affect my digestion too much.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I ended up with SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder. breaks down as 33g Protein 55g Carbs 1g Fat with some added BCAAs, its got a little bit of Mono in but its low enough that it shouldnt affect my digestion too much.


Is rice less bloaty then pasta, oats then?

I suffer bad with bloat and also lactose intolerant


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

when i bulk i make my own.

400ml low fat milk

2 large scoop icecream

2 tb peanut butter

serving of whey

50-60g oats

taste great and not loaded with suger like most gainers


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

ON Serious Mass - Chocolate the only I tried


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

irish87 said:


> when i bulk i make my own.
> 
> 400ml low fat milk
> 
> ...


Un real, I haven't contributed but I've read the thread and the op doesn't want a recipe!!!


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

You lot are killing me off , He don't want to make his own shakes lol !!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> I ended up with SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder. breaks down as 33g Protein 55g Carbs 1g Fat with some added BCAAs, its got a little bit of Mono in but its low enough that it shouldnt affect my digestion too much.
> 
> Also on the weekend talked to a guy that runs a well respected Supp brand that was talking about a Mass Builder using Beef Protein and Rice carb source, now that would be right up my street, should be out in a few months so when I get some Ill do a review of it.


Good choice Tom! X x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

irish87 said:


> when i bulk i make my own.
> 
> 400ml low fat milk
> 
> ...


You mean except for the ice cream?

Not a dig at you but it is laughable how many people have totally missed the point of a 'mass drink'

These should be quality carb and protein sources that you drink between meals to bump up your calories.

It's not a calories at all costs super mega calorie drink. Such things are just going to make you fat. The fatter you are the less insulin sensitive you become and the harder you will find it to lose weight and actually gain muscle.

To gain muscle you only need to be in a calorie surplus so that the body does not down regulate things like metabolic rate which it can do in periods of low calories (one reason why you have cheat meals on diet so that the metabolic hormones are given a kickstart)

If you have a super surplus of calories then all you do is store it as fat. This will not help you build muscle. In fact it may harm your muscle building as when you have more at you have by definition more fat receptors available for insulin. Therefore it becomes easier to store fat from food.

If you are lean and slightly increase your calories you will build muscle while staying lean.

Ice cream is NOT a muscle builder.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Good choice Tom! X x


sean said I get a free naked pic of you with each bag..

I bought 10, got a lot of spare time needs filling


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> Is rice less bloaty then pasta, oats then?
> 
> I suffer bad with bloat and also lactose intolerant


Me too mate

Oats can contain gluten which can be stodgy on the stomach to some people. Me especially if not cooked

Pasta is wheat based and a lot of people are wheat intolerant to some degree.

Brown rice for me is a good choice don't get too much stomach issues, I alternate between white and brown basmati.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TG123 said:


> do you guys that drink mass gainer shakes drink whey as well or pick one or the other?
> 
> I'm don't take either at the moment and am bulking (well trying anyway) eating 3500+ ckals per day but the past couple of months i've hit a wall, i was determined to do it without any supps, just lots of milk, bannanas, steak, chicken etc, i put on about a stone in about 8 months but the past couple of months have made virtually no gains at all.
> 
> i literally cannot eat anymore than i am already, for the extra ckals and protien should i get on a mass gainer, whey, or both?


Have a look at a thread I wrote a while ago called 'gaining muscle nd losing weight' it's got a few ideas in there,

For me my day is like this

7am mass drink (cos I have no appetite first thing)

9am oats and whey drink

11am chicken and rice

1pm mass drink

3pm chicken and rice

4pm train

5pm vitargo or wms with a few bcaas

530 50g protein shake

7pm evening meal

9pm steak burger in a bun

Times may vary but that's a simple guide. I also take BCAAS in large doses before during and after training.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

irish87 said:


> when i bulk i make my own.
> 
> 400ml low fat milk
> 
> ...


That got a genuine LOL :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Me too mate
> 
> Oats can contain gluten which can be stodgy on the stomach to some people. Me especially if not cooked
> 
> ...


The only thing I find with rice is that it takes so damn long to eat alot of it

I take it that you keep your dairy down to a minimum?

Do you drink milk?

I have lactofree milk, about 10oz in pre and post workout shake but I still think it effects me

I've constantly have a bloated stomach to some degree


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> sean said I get a free naked pic of you with each bag..
> 
> I bought 10, got a lot of spare time needs filling


He's a cheeky git that one. Glad your spare time is being put to good use! X x


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Have a look at a thread I wrote a while ago called 'gaining muscle nd losing weight' it's got a few ideas in there,
> 
> For me my day is like this
> 
> ...


hi mate, i'd definently like to read that, i typed: "gaining muscle and losing weight" into the search engineand had a look around but couldn't find it, do you have a link?

i'm like you i've got some stomach problems, i think my relunctence to get on a mass gainer shake or whey is born out of my fear that it's going to upset my stomach for the day and i wont be able to eat anything after, you hear so many stories about how the mass gainers make everyone feel bloated, sick and taste terrible and my stomach really is dodgy, the criterea for me is one that has high ckals and protien, tastes good and is easy to ingest and price isn't really an issue.

let me know how you get on with the one you picked if you can and how your stomach reacts to it, cheers.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the link...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/115068-tiny-tom-blackman-off-season-guide-getting-big-keeping-lean.html

Reps please


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> This is the link...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/115068-tiny-tom-blackman-off-season-guide-getting-big-keeping-lean.html
> 
> Reps please


cheers mate, i don'thave much rep power though, have a like as well


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

My experiences as follows :

Mutant Mass - Found the weight gain to be good with this, I was using half the recommend serving amount (still 2 decent sized scoops) and chucking in a scoop of cheap Nutrisport whey to bring the protein content up. This is a Bstard to mix in a shaker but pretty good if you blend it.

USN Anabolic Extreme - Decent profile with additional creatines, vits, mins and I think it had trib in there as well, mixes really well and wasn't too chalky. A bit expensive tho.

Met-RX Size Up Xtreme - Got this for £17.99 for a 2.5 Kg tub as close to use by date, decent profile with equal ratio of prots and carb and packed with glutamine and creatine mono. Tastes like cack tho, mixes well but really chalky and like drinking flour.

Approach it with a bit of trail and error, get a mass gainer and a whey (ideally a whey you've used before if you have digestive probs) of the same flavour and mix the two until you get the right macro profile, keep an eye on the scale / mirror and if you want more cals stick in an extra scoop of the gainer and if you start looking too puffy / bloated stick in an extra scoop of the whey instead.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cytoposrt Monster mass is good if people are lazy and want a v high calorie and very tasty mass gainer!

Is this for the shop in your gym @Tinytom?


----------

